# UDM vs Skoda Octavia MK2.........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all.............:wave:

Me again and I guess by the title your probably thinking, does he ever do anything apart from Skoda's? What can I say to that...........

Well this Skoda was a mate's who I have attended a few shows with and he has since got the 'detailing bug', we have been swapping tips for a while on products and bits and pieces but today we would attend to Nick's motor while also giving Nick a spin on a DA to see how things were done...........:buffer:

So we met up at the unit bright and early on a Saturday with the Octavia looking as follows:
















































































Now your probably wondering why there is a hole in the dashboard but don't worry, that is being sorted out..........

*The Detail Process*

First job on the list was to attack the wheels so I resorted to a small group of products to clean the wheels ended up using Megs APC, AS Tardis, Wheel Schmitt, Megs Large Brush and a Detailer Wheel Brush:



















Rinsing first:










Megs APC then applied:










Then aggitated with a Wheel Schmitt:










Then I used a Detailer Brush on some smaller areas:










The wheel was then rinsed again:










I then flipped the wheel around and attended to the front face with some Megs APC:










Which was then aggitated with a Detailer Brush:










This was then rinsed:










I then dried the wheel with a waffle weave drying towel and then applied some CG Jetseal 109 via and applicator pad:



















This was then buffed off...........:thumb:

While the wheels were off I cleaned the wheel arches with some Megs APC, Megs Large Brush and the Pressure Washer with the front drivers wheel arch looking as follows - before:










The arch was rinsed:



















Then some Megs APC applied in certain areas:










And then aggitated with a Detailer Brush:










This was then rinsed to leave the following:










This process was repeated on all the other wheels and arches........:thumb:

The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of CG Citrus Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










Rinsing first:










Paying attention to door shuts, boot shut and petrol cap:










I then foamed the car:



















While the foam was dwelling I attacked the petrol cap, door shuts, boot shut and the front bumper fly graveyard with a Detailer Brush and some Megs APC:




























I then re-foamed the car and washed the car using the 2BM - Wash Bucket first:










Washed a few panels:










And then into the rinse bucket:










This was repeated all over the car followed by a rinse:










With the car now looking as follows:










I then went around the car with some Sonus Green Clay and Megs Last Touch as a lubricant:










After I had clayed the car and rinsed again I applied some Megs Last Touch all over the car:










The car was then dried with a Waffle Weave drying towel:










After moving a few bits and pieces around inside the unit we got the car indoors and taped up the car using some 3M 3434 tape:










I then got both machines out with me working on the UDM and Nick using the G220, I would work on the Driver's Door and Nick on the rear driver's door.

We tried a few combinations on the paintwork but I had a good idea what would work and following on from my recent trip to the USA to link up with Bretfraz and gmblack3 off DW, I was keen to use my new Lake Country Flat pads and the Kevin Brown Method. I got Nick to work with the Megs v1.0 Burgundy Pad using Megs 105 and 205 accordingly........:thumb:

While I showed Nick how to work with DA I cracked on with my panel, the door looked as follows to start:










Nothing too serious but still defects to remove, so after some correction work on the right hand side I achieved the following:










Then after some refining the panel looked as follows:










Nick was then in the swing of things and working his magic:



















I then worked around the rest of the car with Nick joining in here and there........:thumb:

Driver's Side Rear Quarter - Before:










During:










After:










Boot Panel 1 - Before:










After:










Boot Panel 2 - Before:










After:










Boot Panel 3 - Before:










After:










Having then completed all the paintwork correction I decided to turn my attention to the exhausts with the aid of some wire wool, autosol and a microfibre cloth - Before:










After:



















We then put the car back outside ready to rinse the dried polish off out of all the hard to reach areas but before I did that I thought I would attack the engine bay - rinsing first:



















I then applied some Megs APC which was aggitated with a Detailer Brush:




























Nick decided to remove the engine cover so I attended to those seperately off the car:




























Then I rinsed all the car:










Back out with the Megs Last Touch:



















And then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










With the car then back inside I thought I would sort the interior out before I attended to seal the paintwork.

First up I wenta round the interior with a Microfibre Dusting Mitt:



















Then using the Megs Slide Lock Brush, I got into some of the smaller areas:










Henry then joined the detail to work on all the carpets and matts:










The Sonus twins then joined in with some Sonus Cleaner and then Sonus Conditioner applied:



















I then used some Megs Glass Cleaner and Glass Cleaning Cloths on the side windows:










Then I tried my new product out, which I was yet to use having bought it back from the USA, so Megs Glass Cleaner applied:










Then out with the Wonder Bonnet:



















Brilliant piece of kit this, loving it, doesn't streak and allows you to get down right to the bottom of the dashboard......:thumb:

The windscreen then had some Rain Repellent applied via an Applicator Pad:










I then dressed the engine bay with some 303 Aerospace Protectant via an Applicator Pad:










After the glass I went to the outside of the car with my current favourtie Zaino Z-AIO via an Applicator Pad:



















Then I went for a Z6 Wipedown:



















Then I applied two coats of Zaino Z2 using a Zaino Applicator Pad:



















Then I went for another Z6 Wipedown:










Finally I went around the car with some Zaino Z8 and a Microfibre cloth:



















I then applied some Megs Tyre Shine via an Applicator Pad:



















I then applied some CG New Car Smell:










*The Results*






































































































































































































































































Oh and unlike me but as Nick was heading back my way some rolling shots:



















Enjoyed this one as I think Nick is very keen to invest in a machine now.......:buffer:

Also know that he has ordered a fair few more items for his collection and I think with the other mods planned this is one nice motor with the different coloured alloys........:thumb:

Comment's good or bad welcome as always........


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good... nice car!

You do know that there are other cars out there apart from Skodas???? 

Any more American goodies, or are you using them one by one, the window cleaner looked like a good idea...nice and easy to use.

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking work Simon :thumb:


----------



## Andy2407 (Sep 13, 2006)

Like it - nice work mate!

Gotta love the prices of detailing kit over the pond as well - some bargains to be had.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one and all looks familiar!

How did you find the paint - hard? Did you use the megs cutting pad all round, with which compound?

Megs polishing with 203S worked ok on mine but did not get all the swirls out.


Cheers

Ryan


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice work, race blue is a stunning colour!

Loving the anthracite wheels.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

About time too

Super stuff as always fella & that shade of blue on any car..Performance Blue on Ford's, Le Mans Blue on BM's etc always look top drawer once prepped properly!

I want a demo of the screen stick widget thingy:thumb:


----------



## VWDriver (Mar 5, 2009)

Great work pal.. love skoda's in particular the Vrs ... 

......
....

find myself still scrolling around for Jules ..!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Si, I'm thinking of changing the colour of my fab wheels to the same as the octy in your detail. 

Still wearing the flip flops I see!!.................:lol:

H

:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Is that all you do Skoda's!!!!!!

Only joking Simon!!! Looks a great car and as ever I always enjoy your write up's.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice write-up and results Baker! :thumb:

Those Ultrac Sessanta's tyres look excellent :argie:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Another great job and write up mate :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Looks good... nice car!
> 
> You do know that there are other cars out there apart from Skodas????
> 
> ...


Trying to get different marques, what can I say, I just love Skoda's.......:lol:

I didn't get anything new on the goodies front, bought some different Drying Towels, etc but no other gadgets to be honest.......:O



ryand said:


> Nice one and all looks familiar!
> 
> How did you find the paint - hard? Did you use the megs cutting pad all round, with which compound?
> 
> ...


The paintwork is hard on the VAG motors and it's the same as VW, always find that the 105 and 205 combination works well but not tried any 203S, maybe I will have to add that to the collection?

I was working with the LC pads and the 105 and 205 while Nick used the Megs Cutting Pad and Polishing Pads with the same polish combinations.......:buffer:



Chris_VRS said:


> About time too
> 
> Super stuff as always fella & that shade of blue on any car..Performance Blue on Ford's, Le Mans Blue on BM's etc always look top drawer once prepped properly!
> 
> I want a demo of the screen stick widget thingy:thumb:


Sorry Chris, been slacking on the write ups.........:O

You can have a go for yourself on the 17th mate.......:thumb:



VWDriver said:


> Great work pal.. love skoda's in particular the Vrs ...
> 
> ......
> ....
> ...


Having been on holiday and then moving house Jules has been a little busy so I have been tackling these on my own but never fear, she will be back.....:thumb:



HC1001 said:


> Great work Si, I'm thinking of changing the colour of my fab wheels to the same as the octy in your detail.
> 
> Still wearing the flip flops I see!!.................:lol:
> 
> ...


I thought the colour looked good Howard and matched the wheel nut covers well, not sure how they would look on a silver car though?

Flip-flops will be on all the way up until winter I think........



Mirror Finish said:


> Is that all you do Skoda's!!!!!!
> 
> Only joking Simon!!! Looks a great car and as ever I always enjoy your write up's.


Got a change of marque on the next write up so watch this space........:lol:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice report again Baker.

What was the work time throughout?

Must be handy to have someone of your shoulder helping out and taking the shots! :thumb:

Love the idea of the window thing, too. I HATE the inside of screens.. Megs Glass Cleaner, easy on and off? Do you ever find it streaks at all? Anything like Autoglym Fast Glass? (Quite greasy!)


----------



## Revolutionrock (Sep 27, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## speedy (Sep 30, 2009)

I do like these cars and a good job done to:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Jim W said:


> Nice report again Baker.
> 
> What was the work time throughout?
> 
> ...


I have just bought this Jim:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GLASS-WIZARD/...ON-TV-NEW_W0QQitemZ270399860924QQcmdZViewItem

To use with Megs glass cleaner - I really like it...and the blueberry smell 

I just noticed mind you that the ebay seller has just doubled the price on it!!! :doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice mate

good work :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Jim W said:


> Nice report again Baker.
> 
> What was the work time throughout?
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim and it was pretty much the usual arrive at 8.30am and leave at 5.30pm mate..........:car:

It's always handy having someone else take the shots mate, always have respect for you doing your write-ups as I know you fly solo.......:thumb:

Megs Glass Cleaner works well for me, I think a lot of it's down the cloth and how dirty the screens are but I have always had good results with Megs Glass Cleaner.......haven't used AG Fast Glass so couldn't comment.......:0



The Cueball said:


> I have just bought this Jim:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GLASS-WIZARD/...ON-TV-NEW_W0QQitemZ270399860924QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


Good olf JML type products........:thumb:


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks very nice.


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Superb again,great write up.is he upgrading to sat nav unit??


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

No bad comments here Simon. Great work as always:thumb:

Love it


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Looking good matey:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

SCOTIA said:


> Superb again,great write up.is he upgrading to sat nav unit??


From what I understand the original unit was tried to be upgraded but it was a certain version which couldn't be and as a result it's gone into a 'limp' mode so he is having to send it away to be fixed.......


----------



## wega3k (Oct 1, 2009)

Not going away to be fixed any more. Another guy on briskoda sent his to the repair guy in Poland. His was in an identical state to mine and the guy couldn't fix it. Looks like I need a new unit  . Moral of the story is, don't buy OEM sat navs from Lithuanians on ebay. :wall:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

wega3k said:


> Not going away to be fixed any more. Another guy on briskoda sent his to the repair guy in Poland. His was in an identical state to mine and the guy couldn't fix it. Looks like I need a new unit  . Moral of the story is, don't buy OEM sat navs from Lithuanians on ebay. :wall:


Fair enough then Nick, thanks for confirming that.........:thumb:

Let me know when you get those Wash Mitts........:detailer:


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

very nice detail. my fav colour too 

crap about the columbus though


----------



## Paddy_Coyle (Oct 3, 2009)

Your write ups are always a pleasure to read lad!!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

top detail and detailed write up


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Cracking write-up and piccies. It must feel like something off of the Fat Show: "This year I have been mostly detailing Skoda's". Can't think why you end up mostly doing Skuds! 

I love that Race Blue, and it looks a hundred times better on that motor! :argie:

I noticed you were using the Halfords Rain Repellent. Do you find applying it on a pad works better? I've used it on my company car, but not 100% happy with the results 

Nice work as always Simon :thumb:

All the Best
Chris


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Tiptronic said:


> Cracking write-up and piccies. It must feel like something off of the Fat Show: "This year I have been mostly detailing Skoda's". Can't think why you end up mostly doing Skuds!
> 
> I love that Race Blue, and it looks a hundred times better on that motor! :argie:
> 
> ...


Like your first comment mate, that made me laugh..........:lol:

I find the Halfords Rain Repellent easier to work with than the Rain-X but that may just be me, I find a clean with the Megs Glass Cleaner, then an application of the Rain Repellent via an applicator pad, allow it to dry and then go over with the Megs Glass Cleaner again the perfect combination..........:thumb:


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Not another blue one! Seriously 

Great work as ever mate.


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> Like your first comment mate, that made me laugh..........:lol:
> 
> I find the Halfords Rain Repellent easier to work with than the Rain-X but that may just be me, I find a clean with the Megs Glass Cleaner, then an application of the Rain Repellent via an applicator pad, allow it to dry and then go over with the Megs Glass Cleaner again the perfect combination..........:thumb:


Might have to try that idea using the AG Fast Glass I already have a big bottle of. I take it the second coat of glass cleaner doesn't strip the repellent?

Nice one :thumb:

All the Best
Chris

P.S My Superb is the only car I can truly say I miss


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Tiptronic said:


> Might have to try that idea using the AG Fast Glass I already have a big bottle of. I take it the second coat of glass cleaner doesn't strip the repellent?
> 
> Nice one :thumb:
> 
> ...


Megs Glass Cleaner seems to leave it on no problem mate........:thumb:

Have a look here for the current state of my Superb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=138403


----------

